# Arlovski vs. Fedor



## AceHBK (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok we all know Arlovski will take on Fedor in January.  Who are you rooting for?  I am am big Arlovski fan from back so I will be rooting for him.

Also on the card are these fighters: Josh Barnett, Matt Lindland, Vitor Belfort, Vladimir Matyushenko, Jay Hieron, Antonio Rogerio Nogueira, Renato "Babalu" Sobral and Chris Horodecki and others.

We all know Tito will sign with Affliction as well.  With the amount of talented fighters I wish Affliction would host more events.


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 3, 2008)

That's a pretty decent fight card.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2008)

Give me Fedor, I believe Arlovski will be overmatched by him.


----------



## jarrod (Nov 3, 2008)

fedor all the way in a non-competitive fight.  barnett v fedor needs to happen someday.

jf


----------



## Frostbite (Dec 22, 2008)

Fedor by submission in the first round.  Babalu by KO in round 2.  You heard it here first.


----------

